# When will the dreams stop?



## Donnie_Brasco_9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Since my wife left me in November, I have had dreams literally every night. They are all about the same things. Her coming back to me. Telling me she made a huge mistake and our family being together again.

Then I wake up.

This is the most painful, exhausting, emotional roller coaster I have ever been on in my life. Today I just feel like calling her and begging her to come back and reconsider.


----------



## K.C. (Dec 1, 2012)

I guess they stop when you manage to start moving on.

Hence I have the same dreams every night too. I never used to remember my dreams but since starting my medication I get slight insomnia where I wake from this sort of dream most nights and then lay awake for ages.

Today I feel the same way, I want to beg plead whatever. I am fighting it as rationally I understand it won't help and if anything make it worst. Doesn't make the urge to do so go away though.

The only thing I can offer is that you're not alone in what you are experiencing. It's not weird or weak. Just hard to bear.


----------



## mama2five (Dec 29, 2012)

Ive been separated since April. This is our millionth seperation and I have the dreams every night still. They are always about him coming back. But I know he isnt. His plate is full with many Ow..this is the ****tiest ride ever!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## N8vee (Nov 4, 2012)

My dreams are never that positive....

They are about her with someone else. 

Or, even worse, about her taking the kids from me.


----------



## learntthehardway (Jan 3, 2013)

i have the same problem .. she walks away with her new lover laughing at me


----------



## bryane (Dec 2, 2012)

I too share your dream, my wife left on November 10th. They've subsided and then they come back to haunt me. I've tried letting go, I've done everything in my power. Recently, I've been feeling that she had an affair. I do not know what to make of it anymore. I try to imagine whatever the pervading thought is flushing down the toilet or as if it is a book that I close or put onto a shelf until it is no longer with me. Otherwise, it haunts me all damn night.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

